# Mixing peacock's



## djcappozzo (Jul 15, 2005)

It seems to be the general concensus that when it comes to peacock's, either have all males that look different from eachother, or if females are going to be in the tank, only have one species. Then I came across the "Mixing Peacock's" article on this website that says you can have males and females of multiple species, if you follow certain guidelines.

Does anybody have first hand experience with having males and females of multiple species of peacock's? Is the chart provided in the article a good rule of thumb to follow?

Thanks for any feedback


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

I had a tank that was mixed, but they weren't all peacocks.

trio of red empress
trio of rubescens
trio of baenschi
trio of Sulfur Head
quad of blue dolphins.

and a few other single males.

Worked for me, but its definitely not an exact science. There were fish I had to sell off because they didn't get along.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

if you want to breed then i would do single species tank, multiple ones though :thumb:


----------



## djcappozzo (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanks for the response. Did the single males cause any problems with the other male or female peacock's in the tank? How big was your tank?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

There are some hap combo's that apparently do work, ill never try it though. As for that article you read, i don't agree with nor do many others. Crossbreeding is certain and losing females identity is also a problem


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

Well, all the females I had definitely looked different. That is why I chose those species to keep together.

Pretty much the only aggression was when a male was trying to breed, other than that it was relatively peaceful.

120 gal tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think the majority of the mods (even before I became one) and the experienced peacock guru's do not put 100% faith in the ideas in that article.


----------



## djcappozzo (Jul 15, 2005)

Would you say the article has some validity though? Is it possible to have males and females of different species of peacock's in the same tank?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Not safely if breeding is the intention.
If it's display purposes and you have no intention of moving the fry then why not, I don't know why you would want females in a display tank but.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not do it!


----------



## djcappozzo (Jul 15, 2005)

Ok thanks for the advice, guess I will stick with the males then. Kind of wish I could have multiple species breeding though... oh well.


----------

